# New construction... input needed



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, guys. I'm building a new home and framing should be done next week. I'm going to wire the top floor's room up for HT use, though I won't be actually using it for probably a year or two down the line. However, I want to go ahead and wire it up right while it's cheap rather than ripping out sheetrock later.

I'm thinking something simple. The reason I'm delaying putting it all together now is financially based, so going nuts with it isn't really feasible anyway. Probably 5.2 with a projector overhead and a screen on the front wall. I'm going to wire for 7.2 just in case.

The plans for the home are attached and the HT room will be on the 2nd floor. The gear will be stored in a closet at the back of the room, with the screen at the front wall where a window will be (which will be blacked out once the HT room goes in to effect). These are shown in the plans attached. 

As you can see, the room has kneewalls on the side. 

I do have (6) AE IB15's I bought last year with intentions to use them in the HT but at this point, I'm not even sure I'll be doing that. Going to hang on to them for now, though, just in case. 

My list of things to buy consists of

Wall plates (hdmi, speaker, sub)
Wiring (hdmi, speaker, coaxial for sub)

I know I need some sort of IR or RF transmitter for signal control since the components will be in a closet behind me, so is there something that is recommended here I can go ahead and order and install so I don't have to perform a retro install? 

I also may run cat 6e and wall plates in the house but I'm not sure. 

Key points: 
Simple HT planned. 
Needing to make sure I get everything I need for wiring and connections this week. 
Anything you can think of that I MUST have?


FWIW, I wanted to go crazy and do distributed audio, double layered drywall, clips, a THX style baffle wall, etc, etc to make this an audio dream but I just can't justify the budget for that.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would wire for 11.2 if I were you. I already have 11.2 and figure that 13.x is out there somewhere. And at least 2 HDMI cables to the projector.

Logitech makes a very reliable IR repeater:

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-915-...915-000139+harmony+ir+extender+system+-+black


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

I just can't foresee ever using 11.2 in my home. This is a room that will double for a playroom and (realistically), HT use will probably be at a minimum. I've always wanted an HT. Built the last house with every intention on doing it but never did. While it would be cool to do all these extra things, I'm trying to keep my wishes out of the equation... otherwise I'll sink my budget quick. 

Thanks for the link on the logitech. I'll check it out!


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

Monoprice.com for the repeater. You can get a dual-band for $20 that work perfectly. I've got 2 at my house and just setup another one for my parents. 

Consider wiring for 9.1. Front Heights are pretty cool and don't break the budget. Front Wides wouldn't have worked in my family room but since the FHs were up on the wall there was almost no reason not.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had poor luck with wireless IR repeaters and CFL lighting. The wireless receiver picks up interference from the CFLs that gets sent to the other room. The result is that not only does the remote in the transmitter room not work, but the receiver floods the room with the noise and remotes in the receiver's room won't work either.

I tried Xantech's "LCD proof" hard wired repeaters and they did not work either. Their "plasma proof" ones may work, but are way overpriced for my use.

Really, the best option is a RF capable remote. Logitech's Harmony 900s work very well, but are discontinued. Newegg has some refurb ones, tho, for about $150:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=100006521&isNodeId=1&Description=harmony+900


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

good info. RF seems like it's an easier solution, though a decent bit pricier. 

That cost of luxury may pay off for me so I'll spend some time checking it out. The 900 seems to have very differing opinions and the fact it's discontinued may pose a problem. Though, I'm sure I can find an RF option between now and the time I plan to use it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Another option is iRule - if you have an iPad, iPod, or iPhone, you would just need to add the network communication device and the license fee for the software.

The pro version of the software is $99. Not sure how much equipment you would be controlling, but you could do a GC-100-06 which runs about $170 ish.

You then have the flexibility to create your own screens, remote functions, etc.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

I checked out the gc piece. I'm thinking RF may be an easier option for me. I'm wanting to keep the cost very reasonable. Let's say $150 max. Which I believe should be attainable for my needs. I'd be controlling a projector, BD, and AVR. That's it (unless I go separate pre/pro down the line). 

Does this seem like a a realistic number Is there a legitimate need to bump that up? 
Any RF options I could look at?

Whatever I do, the decision needs to be made to wire for it now and if it's IR, then I likely will have to order that now which increases costs. If I go RF, I can add that later as I go, which is how I intend to do this build. I just want to focus in the must haves for construction right now. 

Thanks for the input, guys. 

Erin


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Erin H said:


> I checked out the gc piece. I'm thinking RF may be an easier option for me. I'm wanting to keep the cost very reasonable. Let's say $150 max. Which I believe should be attainable for my needs. I'd be controlling a projector, BD, and AVR. That's it (unless I go separate pre/pro down the line).
> 
> Does this seem like a a realistic number Is there a legitimate need to bump that up?
> Any RF options I could look at?
> ...


I wish I could help more, but I decided early on to use iRule so I did not really research any other route. Sorry...


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

That's fine. 

In that case, would you mind elaborating on your setup? How is the gc piece connected to your components? Does it require an IR piece or is it controlled via another termination? I did a quick google search but didn't see anything that would help me as much as someone with direct experience could tell me.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Erin H said:


> That's fine.
> 
> In that case, would you mind elaborating on your setup? How is the gc piece connected to your components? Does it require an IR piece or is it controlled via another termination? I did a quick google search but didn't see anything that would help me as much as someone with direct experience could tell me.


Not at all!

The GC piece connects directly to your network via cat line. I have the GC-100-12 which has IR connections, serial connections, and relay connections.

I use IR connections for my AVR, BRP, Lutron GE, and DVR. I use a serial connection for my projector. The AVR and BRP are connected using a simple 3.5 stereo male to male cable - both units have an IR connection point on the back of the unit. For the Lutron unit, I had to run a line about 30' so I made my own cable using phone line. The Lutron unit has two wired connection points and then I put a stereo connector on the other end to plug it into the GC-100. For the DVR, I used one of the supplied (it comes with 4) IR sensors that has a male stereo on one end and the emitter on the other. 

For the projector, I am using a 9 pin female to female R232 serial cable.

I started a thread for iRule - if interested, I think I still have a link in my sig.....


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Erin H said:


> I checked out the gc piece. I'm thinking RF may be an easier option for me. I'm wanting to keep the cost very reasonable. Let's say $150 max. Which I believe should be attainable for my needs. I'd be controlling a projector, BD, and AVR. That's it (unless I go separate pre/pro down the line).
> 
> Does this seem like a a realistic number Is there a legitimate need to bump that up?
> Any RF options I could look at?
> ...


RF is great until your remote breaks. The Harmony 900 is what I use and is a great remote, worth a lot more than $150, but it is discontinued, so when it stops working for whatever reason you probably don't want to be in a situation where you need a new RF remote and they are only available for $300+. If you use a IR repeater, not only will any universal remote work, but all the original remotes for your devices will work if you have an issue with the universal remote. It's come in handy for me when my batteries are dead. The monoprice IR repeater is super cheap, and since you're controlling less than four devices, the Harmony 650 is a great remote with the same button layout as the 900 for less than $70, so if you're wanting to save money, that's the way to go.

The other thing that I didn't see mentioned in this thread is conduit. You don't need to buy all this speaker wire right now for possible speaker placement, just have conduit put in with a pull wire of some kind (I use string, a lot of people use telephone cord or network cable) and you can add speaker wire or IR repeater cable later if it ever comes up.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea. I planned to add some PVC in for that reason. 

I also plan on ordering a whole lot of cat6 cabling for any Potential upgrade(s). I've just got to figure out where I want to make "home" for the home runs. I was thinking the HT closet. Most likely if I ever do any upgrading, that'll be the location. 

I did the same in my last house (built 4 years ago and sold last year) and only used one cable: my phone line. So part of me is saying to not even bother this time.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's an update...

(I likely will start a build log at some point but some of you guys will put me to shame so I am hesitant to do so)


I spent half the day wiring up my bonus room. Since wire is pretty cheap, I went ahead and wired up the stuff I'm certain I'll never actually use, much less need. But why not, right?
:wave:

I decided to go with 9.4 wiring (the x.4 because I'm a huge proponent of multiple subs to smooth response). 

I ran 12g 4-conductor wire for the front L/C/R in case I actually go through with a baffle wall build and DIY my own front stage. Or, I can just use the wires ran to bi-amp each speaker. For the 4 subs I went 2 in front, and 2 in the rear area. Subs were all ran with both a coax and 12g speaker wire so I have the flexibility for a powered sub or going with a separate amp (mainly for IB). Speaking of IB, I have tons of attic space on either side of the room. The two rear subs' mounting brackets were placed at ear level so I can play around with height subs. As part of the 9.x setup, I also ran wires for front highs; this is the one I'm most curious about. I ran a redmere HDMI along with (2) cat6 runs to the PJ just in case times change on me. 

The cool thing about having all this is I'll be able to review just about anything a company sends us to review for the site. 


All in all, it's nothing earth shattering compared to the avsforum guys, but _I'm_ excited about it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That is a nice size room, you should have you guy build the riser now, & wire it for electical/speaker wire for bass shakers. Lots of info on risers with a search.l


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

Erin H said:


> Here's an update...
> 
> All in all, it's nothing earth shattering compared to the avsforum guys, but _I'm_ excited about it.


Dude, that's an awesome room and don't act like you don't know it. Being able to start from scratch with all the great ideas you've probably picked up from these 2 forums it's gonna be sweet.

Good luck.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great start Erin! 

I highly recommend doing a build thread. A long standing joke in my family is that I have two left hands - I have never been considered a very handy person. Doing a build thread really helped my to organize my thoughts as well as gave people following along an idea of what I was doing so they could make suggestions.

I can say with confidence that my room would not be what it is today without all the fine folks who followed along and made suggestions along the way.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll have to take legitimate pictures then. 


thanks for the feedback.


----------

